# Crack in roof - no warranty - i dont think so mate.



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Despite having had all the Habitation checks carried out in strict accordance with the requirments by an Autocruise Main dealer (Baldwins of Halifax) Swift then tell me that "according to their records" the van has not been serviced and so has no warranty.

I dont think so matey its all here in black and white.

This leads me to wonder - are you supposed to send of the details of the hab checks to swift or is the dealer supposed to do that for you.

I would have thought the dealer would record the fact on some sort of swift database to say its been done.

Or its should be a matter of just holding onto them myself and if claiming contacting swift first and them saying "sorry to hear about your problem sir. Send in your Hab check records and we will advise what to do"

All i got from Swift was a one liner saying you have no warranty.

Anyone had similar issues?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my Bolero. I'd had all the habitation services done at one dealer but decided to take it elsewhere for some warranty work to be done.

When the repairer checked on the Swift database there was no evidence of the habitation surveys having been done. I contacted the dealer who had done the habitation checks and they immediately entered all the details onto the Swift database and all was ok.

Not sure how you'd stand if the habitation surveys were done by a non-Swift dealer who didn't have access to the Swift database.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Have you contacted Baldwins at all?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

artona said:


> Have you contacted Baldwins at all?


Hi Artona
No not yet as i only got the email from CRM at swift this morning.
(CRM stands for Customer Relations Management by the way). 

I did contact baldwins about the crack but they said they couldnt do it for 3-4 weeks and would need the van 3 days.
Trouble is I am in Birmingham so its a bit of a jaunt. There is a BCC approved body repairers about 4 miles away who said I can take hit to him and he will do an estimate and send to to Autocruise for approval. Taking it in this afternoon.

I hope the hab check has been done on the right coloured paper and theres no spelling mistakes or I may be in trouble. :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

In all warranty cases your first port of call is your supplying dealer, manufacturers do not normally deal direct with retail purchasers.

As to getting a non Swift repairer you can encounter problems in that they will be unlikely to want to deal with Swift and you will have to pay the bill yourself and wait to be paid.

Using your dealer will alleviate this as they will be able to get direct authourisation to carry out rectification.

Swift do have their own forum www.swift-talk.co.uk/

Peter


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks peter
the guy has said that he deals with Autocruise fairly often and is able to deal with them directly so I will see what he says when I go over.

Other than that its a trip up to halifax

Thanks for thr info 

Phill


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I can't comment on Swift, but I know that Elddis insisted on my warranty claim being accompanied by photocopies of receipts for all previous hab services, each of which needed to have been done on time by one of their approved outlets. The stamped up service book wasn't sufficient.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

'Crack in roof' sounds to me like a production/quality control problem.
Habitation service or no should have no bearing on the issue as a 'crack in the roof' would not be prevented by such a service.

Sounds like poor quality product first day and a manufacturer in denial.


----------

